# Floor breaking prop??



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Does anybody have the link to the props that someone built that are actually the floor that breaks up and comes towards you? I cant seem to find where this was at. I think he used like a peice of plywood cut in a half circle attached to a pneumatic ram....it starts at the door and comes toward you and then a pop-up ends the sequence......anybody?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I know what you are talking about, but I can't find the link.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Are you refering to Brckee1's props? He has a great ripping floor. He's a member. 
http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastupby&cat=0&pos=13


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

I think this is what your looking floor, cause this is the only guy i've ever seen do this.
http://www.hauntpics.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=20&pos=18


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

man I have always loved that set-up.....wondered many times if there was an easier way to make this set-up seeing that it is so large and if I'm not correct it's in a commercial Haunt but dame I would love to set-up something like that in my haunt...


----------



## Death Dealer Inc (Nov 18, 2007)

There's this site
http://www.xtremecreators.com/tremors.html


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks guys..


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi,

I still use my Rippling floor and Floorbuster props. Just finished their fourth season and still works great.

What do you want to know?


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Brckee1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I still use my Rippling floor and Floorbuster props. Just finished their fourth season and still works great.
> 
> What do you want to know?


First off, I want to say that this is a really cool effect, and you have done a great job with it.

I am trying to figure out how you keep the cylinders in a certain position, then get them to extend past the "idle" position, then retract them past the "idle" position to get the movement of the half circle to depress the floor panels........also, is the mechanism on one side of the floor or are there two identical mechanisms on either side. In other words, how do you get both sides to lift up together? Do you have a write up or any build pics? Thanks alot for sharing........


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Getting the cylinders in the correct position and getting them to actuate the cam is really pretty simple. A lot of people think it uses a complicated position sensor or other electronic devise. Actually it's mechanical.

The cam is held in place with a 1/2" bolt. The bolt extends through a channel cut into the cam. The channel allows the cam to rotate around the bolt and also allows the cam to slide up and down. When the cylinders are in the retracted position, the bolt only allows the cam to raise so high. So basically, the bolt keeps the cylinders from retracting fully.

The cylinders are from Clippard online. They are 1 1/8" bore, 20" throw aluminum cylinders.
http://www.clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=18D-20

The floor only needs the cam on one side. The boards are pinned together in the center so that when one side lifts, the other side comes along for the ride.The boards are cut full length. I drilled a 1/8" dia. 3" deep hole in the edge of each board. Then cut them using the "V" shaped cut. Next I connected the two halves back together with a 3 1/2" long, 3/16" finish nail through the hole.

I have a picture of the actuator with all the dimensions on it. I will send it to you. If anyone else wants it, shoot me an email. I will send it to forum members who ask but I don't really want to just post it on a public sight anywhere. I probably have a few build pics also.

The version from Xtremecreators.com is similar to the original Tom Savini floor which used a pneumatic rotary actuator and a series of cams on a long rod to actuate the floor. There is some tpye of clutch system which allows the actuator to spin the camshaft 360 degrees one way and then reset without turning the camshaft backwards.


----------

